# Polaroid J66



## doobs (Jan 19, 2008)

I found a Polaroid J66 at a local antique mall for around $20 and looks to be in excellent condition. It comes with a nice case and a pack of flashbulbs as well. I was looking at it for quite a while, but the store was closing so I had to leave. I've looked around on the internet and can't find a thing about them. What kind of film do they use?

Also picked up an Ansco Sure Flash, which is pretty sweet, I'm going to test it out tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 19, 2008)

I found info about it on my first google, type 46 color film
http://www.rubylane.com/shops/gandtbymrg/item/200-GC?gbase=1

I would say there is a 100% change that the film is discontinued, have heard of people load old Polaroid with cut film for a single shot camera


----------



## doobs (Jan 19, 2008)

Hmm, alright, thanks. I must have missed that site. I do believe I remember seeing some type 46 film at the local shop, but I could be wrong.

EDIT: I read somewhere that it was made for black and white film, and that you had to buy some special color adapter (I guess the one in that picture on the site you mentioned). I don't think the one I saw came with it.


----------

